# HELP! PCChips M810LR mobo drivers required



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to try to upgrade an old system using a PCChips M810LR mobo :upset: to WinXP - the headache is that the original driver CD has gone AWOL. Does anyone have that CD? I'd be happy to exchange moderate amounts of $ or £ or even euros for a copy.... I have tried DriverGuide and PCChips website, but have come up with nothing.

Alternatively, if anyone knows whether another PCChips mobo has suitable drivers for WinXP, that would be a great help as well!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Here's the manual: http://www.motherboards.org/files/manuals/89/810s71F.pdf

I'll see if I can find some drivers.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The chipset is SiS730s: http://www.sis.com/download/

Audio - VT1612A: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=1&CatID=1010&SubCatID=105


----------



## Rootrick (Oct 1, 2007)

Here you can find the drivers for that motherboard

http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWeb/Products/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=1&MenuID=16&LanID=2

:grin:


----------



## elgatonegra (Oct 5, 2007)

this is not a problem, i have what you are looking for the original cd. i have pc chips m810lr mob. drop me an email at [email protected] and i will see if i can either email or zip and email them to you. trust me i know how it can be not to find the original drivers and how the website drivers are crap.


----------

